# thinking about snakes......



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

hey all, i have been thinking about keeping something other then fish and i've always wanted a snake. i've had a chameleon before and loved it, but i have always had a love for snakes. but my mom wouldent let me have one







but now she has come at me with this new saying " i dont want anything that u will need to feed live food " now thats got me thining of lots of ways 2 perswade her into letting me get a snake (ex. you can buy frozen mice that are alredy dead). i have been thinking about a cornsnake as they stay relitively small and dont need a large tank, but am open to anything. i think i have a really good chance of getting one, i have a spare 20 gal and i am saveing some $, but would also be willing to upgrade to a bigger tank. but i am wondering exactly what i would need for a complete setup and how much canadian $ it would cost. i hope someone can lead me in the right direction leading me to owning a snake
thanks in advance


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Well make sure you tank has a lid that locks. As far as setup, that depends on the snake. If your thinking Corn snake, you could also look at King snakes and Milk snakes. You can get them all for a fairly low price for standard morphs, but you can spend a small fortune for less common morphs, like hypo's. Although hypo corns can be had relatively cheep. For like a standard young Milk all you realy need is an 10g, water bowl, some snake friendly substrate (like aspen) , and a lid that locks. Grab a spot lamp to control temp. 
Go here to check out morphs and prices http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?index.html
they also have a care sheet for prety much every snake!


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks alot man, if anyone has pics of thier snakes setup feel free 2 put em here so i can get some ideas!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

if ur getting a snake.. might as well just get something big.. burmese python would be sweet.. my friend didnt keep his in a tank.. he just emptied out one of his clothes drawers n put heat rocks n towels in there.. 
during the day he would keep a heat rock on his desk and and a peice of driftwood that the snake could climb on.. whenever the snake would get cold it would just lay on the heatrock..
if i ever got a snake i would get a reticulated python or anaconda..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a link to a Canadian Breeder (just outside of Ottawa) and I found alot of good information here to read up on.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

20g can hold a ball python for awhile









they're the best small snake IMO


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

This is just my opinion, but I wouldnt get a python, they are like the most common snake ever. NOT that there is not a good reason, they are sweet, but you can see anywhere. I'd spend a little extra cahs and pick up a more unique colubrid. Thats just me though, get what would make you happy. 
This is my setup for my hypo. hond. milk and a pic of him
Normaly he just has the 1/2 log hide and the water bowl, the box in there is a shed box, he is inside it and about to shed in the next day or so when I took the pic.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> This is just my opinion, but I wouldnt get a python, they are like the most common snake ever.
> [snapback]1133214[/snapback]​


You do realize that "Python" is a family name and not a particular species, right? I mean, there's Burmese, Retics, Carpets, Balls, Rocks, etc. Some are "common," others aren't. There are some new genetic morphs of Ball Pythons out there that can cost well over $200,000 (yes two hundred thousand dollars), and that's IF you can get someone to sell one to you. New morphs this year are "Lesser Bees," developled by NERD, and Pastel Piebalds. I mean, these snakes don't even have price tags yet! So, to say that Pythons are "like the most common snake ever" is a rather general and inaccurate statement. The cheapest visible morph Ball Python is going to run you at least $700 and that's for a hatchling male Pastel.

I currently have an Albino Burmese Python and he's one of the most beautiful snakes I've ever seen:








He's now pushing over 4' in length and isn't nearly a year old yet!

Granted, my specialty is Colubrids (Corns to be exact), but I love Pythons as well. We currently have 26 snakes, 18 of which are Corns of various morphs (in pairs).

Also, to the person that said to get a Burmese, Retic, or Anaconda...that is one of most foolhardy statements I've ever read. Anyone that lets their monster snake roam about freely is asking to get killed. I LOVE my Burmese but I know in the future what it's going to require keeping him and keeping myself safe. These snakes are not to be taken lightly and I definately think that only a select number of keepers are capable of keeping them. You don't handle these animals by yourself because they can KILL you if they regard you as food or if they are incited to a feeding response. They deserve the utmost respect.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

www.lllreptilfe.com

click on store..

they have a lot of bad ass everything.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

dracofish said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > This is just my opinion, but I wouldnt get a python, they are like the most common snake ever.
> ...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Ya, I know, I should be more specific I guess. And I shouldnt speak for all over, but around here (northern midwest) any pet store that sells herps has like a 20 to 1 "python" to "other snake" ratio. There is crap loads of types, but sill the family(Burmese, Retics, Carpets, Balls, Rocks, etc.) is extremely common around here. Like I said its just my opinion, I wouldnt get one.....thats just me.
> [snapback]1134672[/snapback]​


There are various morphs of these various species though. Just like the "cheapie" Corn and Milk morphs, there's also ones that are quite uncommon if not impossible to get. Super Tiger Retics are very nice, Granite Burmese are very nice, ANY visible morph of Ball Python is very nice. Anyways, if someone is seriously into buying "rare" animals they really shouldn't be looking at a pet store to begin with. I can't remember the last time I saw a visible morph Ball Python or Lavender Stripe Corn Snake at a pet store, let alone ones that are healthy. Granted, some do break the mold but those are far and few between.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

malicious1 said:


> www.lllreptilfe.com
> 
> click on store..
> 
> ...


I would never buy a live animal from LLL. Supplies yes, animals no. Lots of people have said that they send out sickly animals.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks alot guys







, i think im going to get a ball python, can they be held in a 30 gal like some of the websites i've checked out? cause i think thats BS that doesnt sound big enough. but im goin on a trip to new brunswick, halifax and a bunch of places starting 2morro so ill make up my mind for sure by then if anyone has anymore ideas or anything elce they would like 2 add 2 all the awsome information that everyones alredy given me, go for it i would like 2 know more about reptiles, snakes in general. because im starting 2 get a lil board of fish..
i'll check this topic when i get home







P-Fury


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive got a ball python, they are great snakes.

You wont be dissapointed if you get one


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Make sure to post us some pics!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

thornton_851 said:


> thanks alot guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another site  in the Ottawa area to checkout.


----------

